# Swollen Nipples



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I've noticed for the past week or two that the last two rows of Ote's nipples are somewhat swollen. I figured this was a normal part of her being in heat. I noticed something concerning today - around her bottom two nipples, there is a "rug burn" look - similar to petikiay (spelled that wrong, I know!!). Should I be concerned? She is going to the vet on June 18th, and getting spayed the following week. Could this wait until then, or should I go A.S.A.P? I am very worried!


******More details in second comment


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It could be she has a false pregnancy.
But the "rug burn" isn't normal.
I would call your vet, and ask his advice.

If she has a false pregnancy, I think they won't spay her untill it's over.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I should also note that she has not been around any un-neutered males. Mojo was neutered about two months before Ote went into heat. We don't have a fenced in yard, so when we take her out, she is leashed and right by our side - no chance for a male to sneak his way to her. Forgot to mention that! The vet's office is closed for the night, I left a message on their machine & they usually call promptly in the morning, so I will feel better after that. Just thought I'd ask around on here to see if anyone has had a similar experience. I should also note that she is not acting different in any way, and she is still her regular playful fun self. I will try to take a photo of the markings. She was playing with my brother on his carpeted floor, so it very well may could just be rug burn - but I find it odd that it would be on that area of her - I would think it would be more likely to be on her chest (since when she plays she puts her butt in the air and chest on the floor). Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know much about what is going on with her, so I'm not much help. But please keep up updated. Hopefully it's nothing. I think the word you were trying to spell is petechiae.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like your pup is in heat. You might want to wait a few months before having her spayed. The heat could last up to three weeks...a week going into it, a week in it...and a week coming out of it. There are only a few days that she can get pregnant, like around the 9th to the 12th day. 

She can probably take care of it herself, but if she's getting blood on her bedding, etc, you can buy something to put on her. 

I am no authority, through the years I have had three litters of pups and both of my curent female maltese were spayed at around 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

That's how Lacey's belly looked when she was in heat. The week before, her nipples swelled and she was in a 'funk' of a mood. She bled for a week, and she continued to be swollen for another 2 weeks afterwards. Total heat time: about 1 month. She did have that "rug burn" look you describe the entire time.

Also, while on the topic of the spay: I consulted about 5 vets trying to find someone who would be willing to spay a dog of Lacey's size. Each vet said to wait 3 months after the conclusion of her last heat to allow internal swelling to go down. Waiting those months would make for a much easier, less complicated, less painful spay. I think they were speaking truths, as Lacey was only in pain yesterday...today she's springing back to her normal self like nothing happened!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

A dog can get a false pregnancy even without being with a male.
So it is still possible.

A few months ago my female bulldog had a false pregnancy, she even produced milk.
She had not been with a male. Her nipples were all swollen.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> I don't know much about what is going on with her, so I'm not much help. But please keep up updated. Hopefully it's nothing. I think the word you were trying to spell is petechiae.


That's it!! Thank you! I should know how to spell that, my brother used to have that all the time due to having a blood condition - but even after all these years I can't get it right, LOL



Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Sounds like your pup is in heat. You might want to wait a few months before having her spayed. The heat could last up to three weeks...a week going into it, a week in it...and a week coming out of it. There are only a few days that she can get pregnant, like around the 9th to the 12th day.
> 
> She can probably take care of it herself, but if she's getting blood on her bedding, etc, you can buy something to put on her.
> 
> I am no authority, through the years I have had three litters of pups and both of my curent female maltese were spayed at around 2 1/2 years old.


Ote started her heat (well, the bleeding, at least) on May 15th. We got through it!! LOL. Lots of clean up though. Hoping that the swollen nipples are just having to do with that, nothing else. Thank you 



LaceyGirl said:


> That's how Lacey's belly looked when she was in heat. The week before, her nipples swelled and she was in a 'funk' of a mood. She bled for a week, and she continued to be swollen for another 2 weeks afterwards. Total heat time: about 1 month. She did have that "rug burn" look you describe the entire time.
> 
> Also, while on the topic of the spay: I consulted about 5 vets trying to find someone who would be willing to spay a dog of Lacey's size. Each vet said to wait 3 months after the conclusion of her last heat to allow internal swelling to go down. Waiting those months would make for a much easier, less complicated, less painful spay. I think they were speaking truths, as Lacey was only in pain yesterday...today she's springing back to her normal self like nothing happened!


You are always the greatest help!! Lacey & Ote are so much alike, this helped me feel better about the situation. I just noticed the "rug burn" but, it could have been there the entire time and I was just overlooking it. I'm glad Lacey got through her spay well!! Thanks to you, I had called my vet and talked about moving Ote's spay-date to a later time since she was in heat, and he only moved it down about 2 1/2 weeks. I take her on June 18th for her "pre-spay" visit, and at that time, I may ask that they move the date even later as a precaution. I don't want to take any chances!! My vet didn't seem concerned that she was in heat so recently, and that somewhat has me worried. I like the cautious vets!! LOL. They always do good with her when she's in, and when she's had reactions, so hopefully they will do wonderfully with her on spay day!! Hmm, I kinda hope they move the spay to an even later date! Thank you so much 



Wodjeka said:


> A dog can get a false pregnancy even without being with a male.
> So it is still possible.
> 
> A few months ago my female bulldog had a false pregnancy, she even produced milk.
> She had not been with a male. Her nipples were all swollen.


Oh wow!!!! Is that something that should be looked at right away? She has an appointment on June 18th, for the "pre-spay" visit (I'm going to ask that the spay day be moved to an even later date), but should I move that earlier so that the possibility of a false pregnancy could be looked at? Thank you!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The false pregnancy really doesn't appear until about 58-63 days after the heat. It is about like she has been bred. So I think this is just her reaction to being in heat. The nipples will be bigger, and not go down to the original size she had before heat. Ask the vet. Sue


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

A picture would really help. I'm concerned about the so called "rug burn".


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I know Zoe's got all swollen before her heat and then 1 1/2 to 2 weeks later she was bleeding. I had her spayed while in heat though my vet only charges an extra 25.00 while they are in heat.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LaceyGirl said:


> That's how Lacey's belly looked when she was in heat. The week before, her nipples swelled and she was in a 'funk' of a mood. She bled for a week, and she continued to be swollen for another 2 weeks afterwards. Total heat time: about 1 month. She did have that "rug burn" look you describe the entire time.
> 
> Also, while on the topic of the spay: I consulted about 5 vets trying to find someone who would be willing to spay a dog of Lacey's size. Each vet said to wait 3 months after the conclusion of her last heat to allow internal swelling to go down. Waiting those months would make for a much easier, less complicated, less painful spay. I think they were speaking truths, as Lacey was only in pain yesterday...today she's springing back to her normal self like nothing happened!


BG went into heat at the Vet office to be Spayed last year :foxes15:
Well my Vet made us wait 3 months to spay her as those tiny blood vessels could make the surgery more complicated. She breezed through the surgery after the wait!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Huly said:


> BG went into heat at the Vet office to be Spayed last year :foxes15:
> Well my Vet made us wait 3 months to spay her as those tiny blood vessels could make the surgery more complicated. She breezed through the surgery after the wait!


That's what I've been hearing on the forum! My vet seemed to be not concerned with the fact that she was recently in heat. He just pushed the date 2 1/2 weeks ahead, and that was only at my request. Makes me a bit nervous!!! :/


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> I know Zoe's got all swollen before her heat and then 1 1/2 to 2 weeks later she was bleeding. I had her spayed while in heat though my vet only charges an extra 25.00 while they are in heat.


Did she do well? A lot of people on the forum have said that their veterinarian had them wait about 3 months after the Chi was out of heat.


----------

